

"the first, last flight of Atlantis" - st3fan
http://cfnews13.com/Space/DestinationSpace/2010/6/9/hidden_treasure_found_aboard_atlantis_last_flight.html

======
st3fan
"He said the note must have been written on orbit. Otherwise, the astronauts
would have had to stand on their heads."

